# dwarf hairgrass



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried the plant dwarf hairgrass with their cichlids? I know this plant spreads fast and will cover most the bottom of the aquarium and I know cichlids like to dig in the gravel or sand a lot. I thought it would look different to have this as a natural plant cover the bottom of my aquarium, but don't know how my african cichlids would react to it. Just wondering if anyone has tried it out and if they had any pics of it.

Just a curious question


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You will need to get into more specific information on the cichlids digging. Some do but some do not. Some only dig when they are making a nest. Angelfish do not do any noticeable digging, for instance. Depends on which cichlids you want/have, how big the problem might be.


----------



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I got some african cichlids that sometimes just pick up the gravel and move from one place to another. Dig little holes I guess. No breeding in my tank; all males. I was just wondering if a substrate covered in dwarf hairgrass would make them unhappy because it might hamper their playtime with the gravel or if they would tear it up and not allow it to cover the bottom.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Africans dig without regard to plants so I would say they will dig it up. Also Eleocharis acicularis is not one of the easier plants to grow unless you are set up for medium-high light plants like the other carpeting plants. I don't think my 2 watts per gallon would be enough for it, for example. It requires regular trimming to keep it short and thick.

I have not tried any of the carpeting plants since I only have 2 watts per gallon and I believe the fish would dig up the plants. I did have vallisneria growing in the substrate and it was left alone for large periods of time. But it did not cover the substrate, there was just a patch of it.

Heck my peacocks and synodontis even dig up crypts that are in terra cotta pots, LOL.


----------



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok thanks, I will probably just try random java ferns throughout the tank or something else


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i actually tried the dwarf hairgrass and it was dug up almost nightly to the point where it was not doing so well any more. i put in my wifes tank and its getting better slowly.
i dont think they dug it up, i think they pulled it out lol


----------

